

Ask HN: Dodgy sites linking to mine. Any ideas why? - cubicle67

Decided to look at the analytics for an old blog (only about 6 posts in all) and discovered almost all traffic is coming as referrals from sites I wouldn't expect. It looks like something dodgy is going on, but I'm unsure what.<p>Blog is on blogger and seems ok (no spam comments etc)<p>Example referring sites are
www.acessa.me
www.tinyurl.com/UnlimitedHostingService
www.is.gd/UnlimitedWebHosting
www.tinyurl.com/ForexTradingSystems
www.tinyurl.com/MakeMoneyWithYourWebsite<p>Any ideas?
======
unattended
Not sure if I'm 100% accurate with this answer, but I've seen stuff like this
in the past with some of my own sites and logs. My take on it is that if you
visit any one of those sites, it's typically SEO linkbait garbage where the
person who owns the domain in question simply feeds the user/search engine
exactly what they're looking for to gain rank. Then either a crawler will
follow it to map or a naive user will follow the link and you'll see it in
your analytics logs later.

Pretty sure there's a little more to it, but that's my best assessment of
what's going on until someone else has a better explanation.

~~~
cubicle67
thanks also

------
sc68cal
Probably trying to make themselves look more organic by linking to your blog,
for SEO purposes.

~~~
cubicle67
thanks. that was about the best I could come up with too - some sort of sleezy
SEO attempt. Just wanted to make sure the reason wasn't something like "Your
blog's been hacked and is now part of [evil scheme]"

